# boots!!!!!!!!!!!



## reese2011

good morning to all! my question to everyone is what boots do you find to be the best for in tree work? ive been useing Hi-tec hikers in the tree and the last time i bought them i liked them so much i bought 3 pairs. problem now is they don't make them anymore. any suggestions, i hate spending good money on crappy boots. thanks to all.


----------



## beastmaster

I have been buying a service boot from a sporting good chain(big 5) Their super light, and have really gummy soles. I tryed the Hi-tec
's but they wore out pretty fast, and at 200+ a pop not worth it. I like the 25.00 steel toe service boots better and they last just as long. Best boots for footlocking ever.
I try and buy the best equipment I can, but high price doesn't always mean better.


----------



## arborjockey

old school. I go for wesco in the tree and slip a non heeled, flat soled construction boot for the ground and pound. last 2 pairs of redwings fell apart. Im thinking mountaineering boots next. The wesco 16" boot sherrill now carries i've worn for 8 years(not the same pair). love em:rolleyes2:


----------



## husabud

I picked up these before Christmas. They are like wearing a piece of Oak strapped to your foot for a couple weeks but a some boots. Just enough heel for spikes and great without.

Well so much for attaching a pic. Asolo TPS 520 GV


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I wear a pair of Hoffman boots while in the tree, and normally wear caralina boots the rest of the time.


----------



## Grace Tree

I'm mailing off my measurements today for a pair of custom Wescos. Never had trouble with my feet before last year. The first few trees last spring were horizontal and laying in water and I made the mistake of wearing cheap rubber knee boots. The rest of last year was misery. Plus my feet seemed to have grown a full size. Lug soles can be pretty tough on limbs but I'm probably finished with gummy soles forever. I have a pair of 16" Hoffmans that have been great boots but are now to tight and a pair of White's Dri-Foots that are the best boots I've ever owned but are tight in the toe box with orthotics. I hope the Wescos are worth waiting for (mid-June) because they cost more that the first car I owned.
Phil


----------



## reese2011

thanks guys for all your info i'm going to let his thread ride for a bit and put every ones thought together before i make a decision. again thanks for all the info.


----------



## saw dog

We have been using Whites for years with great results. They last for years and when you have them rebuilt they come back like new and fit and feel as they originaly did. when you send some of the coustom fit boots back for a rebuild they come back changed and no longer fit as they originaly did. I will say that it takes awhile for them to breakin, but ounce they are broken in they fit and feel like a kid skin glove.


----------



## squad143

I mainly do removals. I'll snap the metal sole plate on a regular work boot in a few months. Besides, 8 hrs a day in spurs, in a regular work boot, and your feet will go numb.

Bought a pair of Viberg Linesmans. Expensive but worth every penny.

Don't know if they'd be good for "regular" tree work as they may be a bit stiff.


----------



## tbow388

*Vasque Sundowner*

I wear the Vasque Sundowner. I just do me weekend firewood cutting on the ground. I have bad ankles and these do great and are comfy all day long.


----------



## Sagetown

Small Wood said:


> I'm mailing off my measurements today for a pair of custom Wescos. Never had trouble with my feet before last year. The first few trees last spring were horizontal and laying in water and I made the mistake of wearing cheap rubber knee boots. The rest of last year was misery. Plus my feet seemed to have grown a full size. Lug soles can be pretty tough on limbs but I'm probably finished with gummy soles forever. I have a pair of 16" Hoffmans that have been great boots but are now to tight and a pair of White's Dri-Foots that are the best boots I've ever owned but are tight in the toe box with orthotics. I hope the Wescos are worth waiting for (mid-June) because they cost more that the first car I owned.
> Phil





2treeornot2tree said:


> I wear a pair of Hoffman boots while in the tree, and normally wear caralina boots the rest of the time.





arborjockey said:


> old school. I go for wesco in the tree and slip a non heeled, flat soled construction boot for the ground and pound. last 2 pairs of redwings fell apart. Im thinking mountaineering boots next. The wesco 16" boot sherrill now carries i've worn for 8 years(not the same pair). love em:rolleyes2:



Nothin' like a good pair of boots. Rep'd


----------



## MackenzieTree

Ripped though a pair of adtec's they didnt last of [email protected]#t went out last night and bought a pair of carolinas hopefully they will feel better spiking on removals.


----------



## tree md

I wear Carolinas and have for 20 years. They are as comfortable to me as a pair of sneakers but they don't last very long if you are constantly working in them. I am considering buying a pair of Wescos but I'm on the fence about it... I live and work in a hot climate and the last pair of Wescos I had were hot as hell.


----------



## arborjockey

Wesco seems to stretch the leather over the steel toe so the inside is smooth. I recomend them highly for removals. When light trimming big broadleaf trees they're really heavy. So I like using a tough hiking boot. My 1st wesco's had a flat sole because I was flying steel. The soles lasted forever because they were so hard. Little slippery on the ground though.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Ariat ATS lace ups, I get a new pair for Cristmas every year or so ware them for casual were for 6 months, then to climb in, they are the only cheaper of the shelf lace up boot that doesnt roll over in the counter (heel), they still have raw hide in the counter and toe box about $120 was using justin lace up but they lasted 3 months and would roll over.
While in Colorado I got the insulated water resestaint ones went 1/2 size up, and didnt have the 6 months to ware them in so they did blister a little, and the insulated ones are a bit heavier too,
Paul


----------



## bootboy

Lasportiva makalu. Or scarpa manta.


----------



## troythetreeman

climbing with spikes or without?
spikes i like redwing loggers
without it depends on your climbing style, but gushy sole and sturdy construction


----------



## fishercat

*you get what you pay for.*

On spikes i love my Hoffmans. Spikeless i wear NB running shoes or Keen hikers.


----------



## ATH

fishercat said:


> ....Spikeless i wear NB running shoes or Keen hikers.


This post sent me looking yesterday (online) and I saw some Keens that i liked the look of. Do you know which you like for the spikeless climbing?

Unfortunately, there is not a good store around here to shop for quality hiking boots, so I may just have to try an online store that will cover the shipping on exchanges.


----------



## UK Rich

Haix. The only boot i'd wear. So, so comfy, water proof and great for kicking stuff out the way. Foot locking is easy with them, and the grip is good. They are a little pricey, but i wear them more than anything else.

As is they're motto - Only heros wear haix.

Haix Class 1 Protector Pro Chainsaw Boots - Sizes 39-48 - GM Outdoors


----------



## mattfr12

Small Wood said:


> I'm mailing off my measurements today for a pair of custom Wescos. Never had trouble with my feet before last year. The first few trees last spring were horizontal and laying in water and I made the mistake of wearing cheap rubber knee boots. The rest of last year was misery. Plus my feet seemed to have grown a full size. Lug soles can be pretty tough on limbs but I'm probably finished with gummy soles forever. I have a pair of 16" Hoffmans that have been great boots but are now to tight and a pair of White's Dri-Foots that are the best boots I've ever owned but are tight in the toe box with orthotics. I hope the Wescos are worth waiting for (mid-June) because they cost more that the first car I owned.
> Phil



They last me 3 years and I'm not easy on them I wear them from stump grinding to Crain work. Pricey but last forever. I've sent two pairs back so far and even had the size taken down a half.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Arb Pro's are very good boots too. They are made in Italy. I have used them in the past for climbing and removals and now were Carolina's for the side support for spiking. I recommend both of them.


----------



## ronnyb

Arbpro for climbing, and Danner quarry for spiking.


----------



## ducaticorse

TreeLogic said:


> For spikes, these are the BOMB! Took forever to get to me though and customer service sucks... Leather Hiker Lineman Boots - Hoffman Boots - For all your Boot Needs
> 
> Just ordered these for everything else. Will let ya know...
> Salewa Alp Trainer Mid GTX |Hiking Boots | BackcountryGear.com



Those hoffs look SWEET!!


----------



## ATH

I bought a pair of Keen boots after this was posted last year. Very comfortable, and they have good grip in the tree. However, they didn't last through the season. I took them back to dic's sporting goods where I bought them because that is what the Keen warranty said to do. dic's didn't want to do the exchange, the manager did, but said it was against store policy. They didn't have my size in stock, so they gave me a store credit. I used that to purchase the same pair online...which actually re-set my warranty, so I will just send them back to Keen if they fall apart before the 1 year warranty this time.


----------



## TreeLogic

ducaticorse said:


> Those hoffs look SWEET!!


they just make ya feel tough!! great spike boots. they're heavy though...i wore them one day to do bids and was worn out by the end of the day. but that goes for any boot that can handle spikes day in and day out.

i've had Wescos and Bailey's Red Dawgs. They're all GREAT boots! The taller boots are like shin guards in the tree, and when you switch out to something lighter, you usually beat your shins up for a day or two because you forgot they're not indestructable...


----------



## ducaticorse

TreeLogic said:


> LOVE 'EM! they're heavy, but they just make ya feel badass. great spike boots. i wore them one day to do bids and was worn out by the end of the day. but that goes for any boot that can handle spikes day in and day out.



I bought a pair of chpewa super loggers a few years ago, I know all about heavy. Those were the worst fahkin boots Ive ever had strapped to my feet. Talk about a horrible fit, and the arch was high and angled at the heel, it would stick into my foot. Terrible boot.


----------



## Chappas

I have been switching between Redwing Loggers and Georgia Loggers. Both feel great with spikes on, but have had problems with the stitching with both. The Redwings break their stitches where the cover over the heel is attached to the side of the boot, have had 2 pairs do this. The Georgias have the stitches that keep the sole together break, usually along the inside of the toe. Usually I get about a year and a half of daily wear out of both brands though.


----------



## mic687

Red Wing loggers for both spikes and spikeless good footlock boots with a steel shank and great support.


----------



## allamerican

Scarpa gtx are durable. Mountaineering boots generally have vibram souls which are nice and sticky. Good for spiking and spikeless. Gonna get me another pair after 2 yrs. Little warm in the summer time. Order half size smaller.


----------



## HoosierKid

*Salewa*

If you ask anyone working in trees, Salewa is the only ones. Right amount of stiffness ,tough, and a well designed toe box for working in trees. MTN trainer mid gtx.


----------



## TreeLogic

HoosierKid said:


> If you ask anyone working in trees, Salewa is the only ones. Right amount of stiffness ,tough, and a well designed toe box for working in trees. MTN trainer mid gtx.


On my 1st pair of Alp Trainer GTXs and so far so good. Pretty sticky soles for footlock and monkeying around in the tree. Just a matter of durability now. Will check back in when I've beat them up some.


----------



## brycelunsford

Salomon hikers for non spur climbing and less rugged work, and hoffman high climbers for spur climbing and anything you need a bomb proof boot for.


----------



## Goose IBEW

brycelunsford said:


> hoffman high climbers for spur climbing and anything you need a bomb proof boot for.



Thanks for mentioning these, they look like a great boot, especially for being in the $200 price range.


----------



## brycelunsford

Correction: Hoffman pole climber 16"


----------



## bowtechmadman

Bates boots made in Big Rapdis Michigan they are part of Wolverine World Wide. Support my local economy!


----------



## ATH

HoosierKid said:


> If you ask anyone working in trees, Salewa is the only ones....


30-some replies, and there was one other mention of Salewa. Guess nobody else is working in trees???

Having said that - I am bookmarking for those to consider for my next boots. The Keens are comfortable, and work well for climbing (have some grip in the soles, are small enough to move around, etc...), but they aren't holding up to tree climbing (second pair falling apart...).

TreeLogic, please do report back in a few months if you remember to let us know how they are doing!


----------



## husabud

I am going on 18 months on the Asolos. The only damage is one set of laces and the random tooth marks from my climbing saw. The tread is at 60% +/- and only one seem near the heal where my spikes rub seams to be giving up. I am very pleased. I just added some SuperFeet last month and they feel like new.


----------



## PassionForTrees

Glad I found these guys! Love these boots!	









Kangri





Kangri Lady


BOREAL
KANGRI #47370
KANGRI LADY #47371
The new KANGRI - named for the highest peak in the Indian Himalya is perfect for winter ice climbing, mixed alpine routes and expeditions. Your toes will be toasty warm and dry thanks to the form fitting, durable and waterproof 2.8mm Split leather backed by DryLine textile - a unique interwoven combination of Sympatex 337 Professional and a wicking microfiber. This durable and elastic Polyester - Polyether membrane uses the natural movement of the foot to "pump" moisture out air spaces while also wicking through the fibers themselves. The difference is dryness that you can feel! The KANGRI conserves your warmth by utilizing a triple layer of Thinsulate insulation - same as employed in the technical CERRO TORRES, the G1 and G1 EXPEDITION BOOTS. Other niceties include lightweight carbonglass shaft with Neoprene cuff and Velcro closure - locks heat in and keeping debris out; 3 piece adjustable Velcro tongue and Heel Fit System - with pads to grab and hold your heels down. Structure is Boreals PBG-680 (very stiff) midsole mounted to FDS-3 triple density outer sole backed by 10mm EVA-Pro for shock absorption and insulation. This is the "tweener" boot - warmer than most "plastics" but light and with a good fit and feel that only a single leather boot can provide.
Sizing: Easy, subtract 1/2 size from your US size and you've got the UK size - ie If a US 10.5 fits well in a hiking boot, then order a UK 10 for a similar fit. Made in Spain.

best: winter ice, alpine routes fit: med (up 1/2 size)
color: ice green/silver wt: 4 lb 10 oz / 2095g / pair UK 7
size: 6 -12 UK (7-13US) price: 449
color: mountain lilac/silver wt: 3lb 2 oz / 1790g / pair UK 4
Lady size: 4 -8 UK (6-10US) price: 449

3 pk of Boreal THERMOLITE SOCKS 3 pk $79 (save $8) w/ boots order



Back to Boots
Tuesday, Sept. 25, 2012 0:42 a.m.
F I T G U A R A N T E E D

NIKWAX

Waterproof Treatments
price: $7.50

GAITERS

For extra warmth, try our
SUPERGAITERS!

FAX US YOUR FOOT
1. Trace your foot onto a piece of paper.
2. Include the length of your foot in inches on the outline & your regular shoe size, plus any other size info you'd care to share with us: narrow, wide, high or low instep, flat foot, etc.
3. Fax it to us @ 831 620-0977 along with your order info Relax - we'll do the rest.
[ CLIMBING IS DANGEROUS ] [ORDERING INFO & RETURNS POLICY ]
Tech 831 620-0911 Order 800 5.10 -2- 5.14 Fax 831 620-0977 P.O. BOX 222295 Carmel, CA 93922
© 2002 - on - Mountain Tools All Rights Reserved


----------



## PassionForTrees

http://www.mtntools.com/cat/alpineice/boots/images/boreal_kangri.jpg


----------



## RAG66

I am on my first pair of WESCO highliners. Been climbing for 17 years. Yes they are beat up but I keep them oiled and mostly dry and they still fit well. I use Danner hunting boots on the ground, water proof and warm.


----------



## ClimbMIT

What is a good boot for spur climbing that is good for hot weather? Also need a high top for climbing and on the ground. Again something that is designed for hot weather. Thanks


----------



## TreeLogic

ATH said:


> 30-some replies, and there was one other mention of Salewa. Guess nobody else is working in trees???
> 
> Having said that - I am bookmarking for those to consider for my next boots. The Keens are comfortable, and work well for climbing (have some grip in the soles, are small enough to move around, etc...), but they aren't holding up to tree climbing (second pair falling apart...).
> 
> TreeLogic, please do report back in a few months if you remember to let us know how they are doing!



So far, so good. They really do have a tough feeling toe box. I've been doing so many removals lately though that I've been wearing the Hoffman's mostly. When I get a few more months in on the Salewa's I'll report back.

I have to agree with you...I haven't heard anything about the Salewa's being used in tree climbing in the past. I thought I was the 1st to try them


----------



## TreeLogic

ClimbMIT said:


> What is a good boot for spur climbing that is good for hot weather? Also need a high top for climbing and on the ground. Again something that is designed for hot weather. Thanks


Once again, I really like these...Leather Hiker Lineman Boots - Hoffman Boots...their claim to fame is the mesh should breathe better in hot conditions.

I will say though, after doing lots of removals with them, I might go with the 16" version...Leather Hiker Lineman Boots - Hoffman Boots...with the 10" version I've noticed my shins get a little raw after standing on the spikes all day. Though I might need some better pads for my Geckos, which I have otherwise loved!


----------



## ClimbMIT

Thanks for the input TL those sound great! I read their reviews and most who used them said how well they breath. Thanks again!


----------



## HoosierKid

*Salewa*



ATH said:


> 30-some replies, and there was one other mention of Salewa. Guess nobody else is working in trees???
> 
> Good point but If all you did was follow me around and correct me, all you would get done was following me and correcting me.


----------



## ATH

Digging up a thread from the spring...I decided to try a pair ArbPro originals. They are on closeout for only $150 at Treestuff.com now if they have your size. I wear 11.5 in most shoes/boots (have some that are 12, some that are 11) and the size 45 seem to fit.

They just arrived today, so no real review yet...they are stiffer than I expected...hopefully they'll loosen (I want them for spikeless climbing, so I'd rather a little flexible). They are orange, but tolerable. The rubber feels like it will have a lot of grip. All leather should last a long time (thought I might prefer some fabric to let them breathe better...but I think these will work out fine). The new Arbpros have leather lining. It is not common to find any boots - let alone under $300 with leather lining. I had a great pair of backpacking boots that were leather lined...very comfortable.

Not to do with the boots themselves, but regarding treestuff: I ordered them late night 7/4 and they arrived today 7/6 (Saturday). That is awesome shipping!

I'll pop back in after trying them out a few times.


----------



## kyle goddard

For spikeless im now useing lase to toe combat boots. I got them for 30 bucks. For spike work i use 16 in Hoffman's. Line man style. Almost cant feel my spikes.
Hoffman boots has a nice selection of there own and some imports. Check out there website


----------



## Zale

Got a pair of Kenetrek light hikers a couple of months ago. Very solid boot. Made in Italy, very good construction. After the soles wear out, you can send them back to get resoled for $75.


----------



## ClimbMIT

kyle goddard said:


> For spikeless im now useing lase to toe combat boots. I got them for 30 bucks. For spike work i use 16 in Hoffman's. Line man style. Almost cant feel my spikes.
> Hoffman boots has a nice selection of there own and some imports. Check out there website



Merrel Moab Ventilator's for climbing without spikes have been holding up pretty good since mid May. I can second that on the Hoffman's Line man's! Coolest boot and most comfortable boot I ever used.


----------



## smokey01

I have one interesting observation. 
I don't climb as much as most of you but I use
Lowa Vajolet Climbing Boots 
mostly if I'm wearing spikes or not moving in the tree as much.
and I use
Salewa Mountain Trainer Mid GTX
if I plan to move around the canopy a lot.
Here is what I find interesting, they both have Vibram soles, same pattern, same "climbing zone" stamp and from what I can see, 100% the same.
But when it comes to traction on limbs, the lighter Salewa has a lot more grip and much less slip. The only thing I can figure is the stiffer sole of the Lowa does not wrap the branch as much so less surface area to grip. 
So when choosing shoes, that may be something to consider. The stiffer sole works much better with spikes and standing on limbs and tight crotches but for moving around the lighter boot is much better.


----------



## Mrs. ArboristSite

I have had to edit posts to remove links to non sponsor websites or just delete them all together. You are allowed to post the name of the product but you cannot post a link to purchase them unless you are linking to one of our sponsors.


----------



## tramp bushler

Viberg 148 15" top with lineman's heel. And the Viberg 105 T with the Urethane sole. I take the 2 screwin corks out of the arch. I pretty much only do removals so when I go up a tree Its gonna die. I have a pair of White Smoke Jumpers on the way. Bit they are steel toed. I got them for construction work where I have to wear steel toed boots. I will try them in the spurs. But am planning on getting the Viberg 75 s for the spurs. 
I've never tried secured foot lock. Don't even know if I can do it. But I'm gonna try it with my Asolo hiking shoes. Looks like it would be a great workout. . Soon as I get a Hitch Hiker.


----------



## tramp bushler

I have 3 seasons on this rebuild of my 148 s and they are still comfortable in the spurs and generally work great. 35 months of work in my 105T s. I got them in 2003 . The 148 s. I got in 06 . 
The Urethane sole 105 s are the only boot that can live long and prosper with #2 Redwood screw ins in them.


----------



## Pelorus

Doesn't seem to have made much difference how much I spend on boots; after a year they are beat to heck. Canadian Tire periodically has steel toe/shank Kodiaks on sale at half price, which works out to ~$80/pair, and with a good pair of insoles, they are decently comfortable.


----------



## ATH

ATH said:


> ....ArbPro originals. They are on closeout for only $150 at Treestuff.com now if they have your size.......
> 
> I'll pop back in after trying them out a few times.



Just noticed they are down to $130 now (but fewer sizes).

I've had them for 2 weeks, so this is an early review:
Comfortable...after I added a cheap foam insole. Not sure why they don't.
Great grip in the tree...both the material and the design work really well.
They seem like they will hold up well - but only time will tell.

I'd highly recommend you buy a pair if they have your size. I'd probably buy a second pair at this price to have for the future, but they no longer have my size.

(note this is all spikeless climbing - I haven't tried them with spikes, and to be honest I probably won't - don't do much for one, and I'll wear the taller boots with a heal on them for use with spikes)


----------



## mishalikasma

tbow388 said:


> *Vasque Sundowner*
> 
> I wear the Vasque Sundowner. I just do me weekend firewood cutting on the ground. I have bad ankles and these do great and are comfy all day long.


this might help you in taking a good decision for work boots https://shoespundit.com/best-slip-on-work-boots-for-construction/


----------



## mishalikasma

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Ariat ATS lace ups, I get a new pair for Cristmas every year or so ware them for casual were for 6 months, then to climb in, they are the only cheaper of the shelf lace up boot that doesnt roll over in the counter (heel), they still have raw hide in the counter and toe box about $120 was using justin lace up but they lasted 3 months and would roll over.
> While in Colorado I got the insulated water resestaint ones went 1/2 size up, and didnt have the 6 months to ware them in so they did blister a little, and the insulated ones are a bit heavier too,
> Paul


Yes agreed


----------



## tree MDS

Omg, dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Boots!!!! 

This thread is over nine years old, they probably have boots that do the job for you by now! They probably call then “workboots”, or something fancy like that.


----------



## Batsaw

Don’t do much limb walking, mostly spurs and combined with DRT/SRT 
I wear Whites. Nicks, or JK. Been wearing whites for 37 years.
At some point over the years have tried some of the light weight so called boots and have hated every one of them.
I know these custom boots are expensive- but they last, and they for me offer support and comfort and stability on all types of ground and climbing.
They do require a break in, but they are worth it


----------



## IronSpruce

ArbPro Evo 2 for pruning and I have a pair of Hiax for spikes. (the Hiax are heavy AF but have been real durable) Also have a pair of Carolinas Loggers for mountain work where it's steep and I am usually just felling....dont care for Redwings bc they dont last. Used to climb in hiking boots but the ArbProEvo2 are really awesome(stiffer, better support and I can feel the limbs, great traction, then the hiking boots). They will also hold a spur for climbing very well.


----------

